# Solomon Kane (2009)



## Rothgar (Sep 13, 2009)

It looks like Solomon Kane may have a limited release in the US and around the world. I hope I get to see it in the theater. Here is the full trailer in HD. 

IGN Video: Solomon Kane Movie Trailer - Premiere Trailer


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 13, 2009)

It looks pretty awesome ... in a not very recognizable as any of the actual stoies sort of way.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 13, 2009)

The origin thing made me lose interest.   I adore the actor James Purefoy after Rome series but this movie looks too different from the original stories.

When i'm finished with every Kane story only then will i see this for the loose connection...


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 20, 2009)

I picked up the complete stories and put it in my library some time ago but I just haven't got to it yet. Looks likes I'll have to so I have something to compare it to.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 24, 2010)

Solomon Kane is a film directed by Michael J. Bassett, first released on December 23, 2009 in France and based on the character created by Robert E. Howard in 1928. James Purefoy stars in the title role.

The movie tells the origins of Solomon Kane and is hoped to be the first of a trilogy of movies. When the story opens Kane is a mercenary of Queen Elizabeth I fighting in Africa, but after an encounter with a demon, The Devil's Reaper, he realizes he must seek redemption or have his soul damned to Hell. He returns to England and lives a life of peace, converting to puritanism, but soon the doings of an evil sorcerer (Malachi) upset his plans and he must take up arms again.

“James Purefoy has been cast as puritan [sic] swordsman Solomon Kane in a movie of the same name to be made from the stories of “Conan the Barbarian” creator Robert E. Howard. Kane is a 16th century soldier who learns that his brutal and cruel actions have damned him but is determined to redeem himself by living peacefully. But he finds himself dragged out of retirement for a fight against evil.

The movie opens here next week. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 24, 2010)

No.  I want to, but I'm not sure when it opens in the US.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 24, 2010)

The director says he didn't want to just base the movie upon one of Howard's stories so he created an origins story instead. The trailers do look promising. I'm guessing the sequels (if any) might make use of the Howard stories.


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw it at the weekend. As a sometime English Civil War re-enactor I was particularly interested in seeing how they recreated 1602 for the background. I believe I was entertained more than educated...


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's one of the trailers:

Solomon Kane


----------



## Stylus (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw it last night, and was pleasantly surprised. A solid plot, some nice action sequences and a good depth to the characters and story. It was relentlessly grim – no light touches or humour – which entirely suited the mood of the film, although some people might find it heavy going (I personally enjoyed a film that didn’t pull its punches).

One thing which impressed me was the lack if CGI (except where it was unavoidable – and then it was excellent). As a consequence, the film seemed more substantial: mud, rain, snow, ash, fire, blood – it all seemed very tactile. Too many films rely on CGI as a catch-all, rather than for truly ‘special’ effects.

James Purefoy did a super job (even making a good fist of a West Country accent). You really felt that Soloman Kane was being ‘dragged’ back into his old life, rather than doing it because the audience were due another swordfight.

I was expecting a fairly corny swordfest (along the lines of Van Helsing), but I would recommend this to anyone who likes a good sword ‘n sorcery/swashbuckler.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 24, 2010)

Clearly something worth looking out for then, especially for a Howard fan such as myself.


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 24, 2010)

I like Solomon Kane the best of all Howard's heroes. Was quite wary when I first heard of the movie. But the trailer looks good and the opinions posted here even better. I'll go see it when it opens.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 24, 2010)

Email me some popcorn can you?.....


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 24, 2010)

First saw the trailer awhile back, and was interesting in seeing this. Will probably catch on DVD in the end, though...


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 24, 2010)

Might end up buying the DVD here too .... depends on how they wield the chopper. You never know with films here.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a bit annoying, Nesa. Do you get access to the full cuts on DVD?


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 24, 2010)

From the pirates yes we do .... and people wonder why the pirates are so popular. There's no proper guidelines for censorship so you never quite know what's going to happen. They have this nasty habit of chopping dialogue too.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 24, 2010)

Yet another good reason to migrate further into the Southern Hemisphere.....


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw this today and would recommend tracking down a cinema showing it (it doesn't seem to have a full release.)

I don't have much to add to the above comments - I would re-iterate those about the rain, mud and sword-fighting. It seems very realistic - Purefoy accidently injured a stuntman on the set. I haven't read the books, so can't comment on the adaptation. I also didn't expect it to be an accurate portrayal of 1600 England, but as far as I know we didn't have demons and zombies filling the countryside then either, so it is certainly fantasy.

He definitely comes across as the reluctant hero, and the scene where he changes his mind about disavowing fighting might have been played to a soundtrack of Kenny Roger's 'Coward of the County', or the bar room could have been 'The Quiet Man' pub in County Mayo.

It is a pity it is a 15 rating because my son would have enjoyed it. I can see it gets that rating for the violent scenes of head and limb amputations, as well as general blood and gore throughout, and while it is very grim, I didn't find the violence unnecessary.


----------



## Rothgar (Feb 25, 2010)

Some day they will let us watch it in the US.  I just wish I knew when.


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 7, 2010)

Saw the movie on Friday. It came with an 18 rating so the folks at the censor board decided to chop dialogue instead.  There'd be a conversation and then this funny sort of 'hick' the the characters would continue with something else entirely. They didn't cut out any of the violence though so there was blood aplenty.

It was well done I thought and the violence was necessary. Pretty lean movie and I thought Kane was portrayed well. The reluctance to return to a life of violence is very clear indeed. I'll likely watch it again when abroad. I hear tell that there might be sequels. If they are in this vein, I'd go watch.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 8, 2010)

I think is really lame how they give him origin,backround info and take away the mysterious,fantatic puritan side of him.   I have seen and read about the film, he looks like generic hero looking for redemption...

I will see it and enjoy it as a historical action.   Specially since i like James Purefoy,he looks hardcore.

Wont think of it as a Solomon Kane film.  Kane is also my fav Howard hero and this is too different.


----------



## kokosdera (Mar 20, 2010)

I am waiting this movie since I saw the trailer at Christmas in a local cinema, but the cinema hasn't play it yet. (sigh)


----------

